# Time on the BBS is wrong



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

The time showing on the BBS is 1 hour slow. Not sure if it is always that way or is it just daylight saving time problem.  

Current time of post 9:08 Pacific daylight saving time but post showing 8:08


Bill


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just check my settings 



> Time Zone
> All timestamps displayed on the forums can be automatically corrected to show the correct time for your location in the world. Simply select the appropriate time zone from the list below.
> Time Zone: *(GMT-8) Pacific time zone*
> In addition, you may set the appropriate option to allow for daylight savings time in your part of the world.
> DST Correction Option: *Automatically detect settings*


So it looks like the DST correction option is not working.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 13, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> Just check my settings
> 
> 
> So it looks like the DST correction option is not working.



I did nothing and my times are correct.  Maybe yours were off all the time?

I'm set for GMT-5


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 13, 2014)

Is the time on your computer set correctly?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Everything's fine here at my home in South Carolina.

The timestamp display has to interact with the time/date settings on your computer.  Make sure they are set right.  There should be three settings:  the time, the time zone you are in, observe dst yes/no.

If you adjust to/from daylight savings by resetting your computer clock one hour rather than letting your operating system handle the dst shift, it can lead to the problem you are observing.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2014)

Logged on from a different computer and everything is fine. BUT even the time I last logged on from the other computer is wrong. The BBS says I lasted logged on at 9:21 but it was 10:21

I wonder if this has something to do with the version of Win XP I'm using ( currently using win XP SP 2)??

Should I try changing DST correction to NO?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2014)

Suddenly the time on my computer is reading 1 hour earlier than it was this morning. Wierd??

So I lied to it and said I live in the mountain time zone.  Now everything works.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 13, 2014)

All is correct on my computer in VIRGINIA.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2014)

I had to manually 'spring forward' a couple of my clocks too. The computers managed it without my input. Interestingly, one- that used Naval Observatory time by radio, I guess, was an hour off. Head scratch. So I checked and perhaps some dummy  ( wonder who?) Has input the wrong year. That made the DST settings happen on the wrong dates. Oh, and after Mar 1, a day behind. Who knew?


----------

